# January Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

As always, this Monthly Photo Contest is so hard to choose just ONE, they're all fantastic picures.

I'm going to have to give this one a lot of thought........


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

This is HARD! 

I kept picking one and scrolling down a bit more and picking another... ack!

I'm shutting my eyes and picking one, but yeesh! You all are winners.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I agree, they are ALL winners!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

i cant decide yet.Too cute to choose one.Going to sleep on it.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Many great ones here and this month I see we had 43 entries.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

How do you enter a pic for this pole?


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Rob's GRs said:


> Many great ones here and this month I see we had 43 entries.


Hehe, yes. Trial by fire for a certain new contest mod.  So many great photos!



Capt Jack said:


> How do you enter a pic for this pole?


I'm sorry, but I'm afraid this month's contest is closed. This is the way it works:
The winner of the previous month's contest picks a theme, which is announced in a thread at the beginning of the month (see January's thread here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-photo-contest/108134-january-photo-contest.html). Then members have approximately three weeks to post their entry into that thread, after which the thread is closed and a voting poll is posted. Members then have about a week to vote for their favourite picture, and the winner is announced at the end of the month. He or she picks a theme for the next month, and the process repeats itself.

Please keep an eye on this forum for next month's theme, and feel free to participate in February's contest. Here is a link to the contest rules: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...w-monthly-golden-retriever-photo-contest.html.


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

They're all so great!!!!!!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

So hard to choose....is it horrible I did not choose my own?


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

It is hard to choose!! Great pics


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

This is hard to choose. Beautiful pictures


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm in the same boat. It is impossible to choose just one. They are all adorable!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Wow! This was hard to choose!!! I had to look at the photos a LOT of times and I wish I could have voted for a bunch of them. I think I have seen Tucker in many of these same positions.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

When does this contest end?

What is the prize?

Is there a 2nd and 3rd place?

Inquiring mind wants to know! thanks! They are all great!


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Angelina said:


> When does this contest end?
> 
> What is the prize?
> 
> ...


Hi Kim! :wave:
At the end of the month, the member with the most votes for their photo is declared the winner. There is no prize, per se, but he or she gets to pick the theme for the next month's contest. There is no 2nd or 3rd place.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I agree it is so hard to choose! These are all wonderful pictures!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

WOW!!! What great photos. It will be another close one I am sure. Good luck to all. Now to cast my one vote. :wave:

You mean there is no "ALL of the above" buttons??? 

This is going to be SO HARD!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Tobysmommy deserves a round of applause for her hard work in putting 43 entries together in her first month as the new Contest mod! :appl::appl:

Thank you!!! :You_Rock_


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> Tobysmommy deserves a round of applause for her hard work in putting 43 entries together in her first month as the new Contest mod! :appl::appl:
> 
> Thank you!!! :You_Rock_



*+1* (even though she did not add the "ALL of the above button" )


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh my! Thank you so much!
It wasn't too bad, except that the poll screen didn't pop up the first time I posted the thread, which meant I had to delete that thread and start over again. I'm not quite sure, but I think it was my fault. I think by force of habit (or sheer stupidity) I hit the first "Submit Reply" button instead of the one under "Additional Options" which triggers the poll setup. I'll have to be more careful next time ... and maybe add an "All of the above" option! :


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So many adorable sleeping goldens!! So hard to choose one!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Having a tough time picking just one....:thinking:I love each and 

every one of them.:heartbeat All of them at the BEST!!!!


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Hmmmm, maybe I'm imagining things, but voting seems to have stagnated a bit and we currently have a tie for first place. I know it's difficult to choose with all these adorable photos, but please vote if you haven't already. Voter turnout is crucial, y'know.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Sooonoooo many wonderful pictures to vote on......tough choice....made mine.....


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That was hard. Good grief so many cute pictures.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Just voted, this was sooooooo hard, they all are winners!!!!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Okay...have to go look _again_. This month has been the most difficult one for me to vote in. They're all so good!


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

It looks like we have a winner in a contest full of winners! What a treat all the photos this month have been!

Congratulations, Sam (Enzos_Mom) for a well-deserved win with that adorable photo of Enzo!  PM coming.


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Congratulations *Enzos_Mom...*


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Congrats Sam.....


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS, his pic is so precious.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Enzos Mom, adorable picture!


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Congrats! That pic got a good chuckle outta me  Haha... When/how do we find out about the next contest?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations!! That is such a sweet photograph!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks, guys!!


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have never noticed these "photo contests" before but OMG would it be hard to choose just ONE!! lol Those are some really adorable pic's!


----------

